# Should I Save All My submissions as FA is being attacked. Alot.



## LeoTWFZ (Aug 28, 2011)

Should I Save All My submissions as FA is being attacked. Alot.

Just wondering As FA is being DDOS'd

And im kinda worried that FA is going to Melt Down and that i wouldent be able to get my Stuff and save them... So should i? Or is FA safe... Idk.


----------



## thoron (Aug 28, 2011)

It could also be hurricane Irene is causing some issues with site connectivity as well, but I'm also curious if it the hurricane or DDos.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes, FA is being DDOS'd by Hurricane Irene at the moment <_<


----------



## kuopiofi (Aug 28, 2011)

You mean it's down for you too?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 28, 2011)

LeoTWFZ said:


> Should I Save All My submissions as FA is being attacked. Alot.
> 
> Just wondering As FA is being DDOS'd
> 
> And im kinda worried that FA is going to Melt Down and that i wouldent be able to get my Stuff and save them... So should i? Or is FA safe... Idk.


DDOSes are temporary, and only last a set amount of time usually.  They also become less effective the more they're used and IPs attacking the site can be blocked.

That said, a DDOS won't cause a melt down or anything like that. =P It just disrupts data from going out.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 28, 2011)

Dragoneer can you tell us if it's a DDOS or just a hurricane? I'd kinda like to know though I figure it's the latter >.>


----------



## LeoTWFZ (Aug 28, 2011)

Dragoneer said:


> DDOSes are temporary, and only last a set amount of time usually.  They also become less effective the more they're used and IPs attacking the site can be blocked.
> 
> That said, a DDOS won't cause a melt down or anything like that. =P It just disrupts data from going out.




Thank you for exsplaineing.


----------



## kuopiofi (Aug 28, 2011)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/106394-Unexpected-Outage-Slowdowns-Aug-28-2011


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 28, 2011)

Don't you already have the files saved on your computer?


----------



## LeoTWFZ (Aug 28, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Don't you already have the files saved on your computer?



Nope x3


----------



## Fay V (Aug 28, 2011)

It says when you join up that FA is not a storage site. If you want to keep your art you should already have backups elsewhere.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 28, 2011)

LeoTWFZ said:


> Nope x3



Yeah, FA makes no guarantees about your data, so you should have everything backed up on your own system. It isn't like gigabytes are expensive these days.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 28, 2011)

It's a good idea to save your submissions anyway, as in don't delete your local copies after uploading your submissions to begin with.  Don't panic, but don't take chances you don't need to take.

Don't use this kind of panicky thing as the reason.  A DDoS is a temporary denial of service, not a failure or loss of content.

Edit: If you can't spare the space to keep them on your hard disk, then burn them off to a CD-R or something, and store that away.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 28, 2011)

Could the downtime right now be do to the hurricane?


----------



## kuopiofi (Aug 28, 2011)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/106394-Unexpected-Outage-Slowdowns-Aug-28-2011



> It appears FA is being DDOS'd again currently. We're looking into it.


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 28, 2011)

*Yes.*
If you have any value in possessing or having access to your work, it would be very wise to back them up either on your PC or some sort of external drive.


----------



## Aden (Aug 28, 2011)

A denial of service attack doesn't cause deletion of data
Also, if you really don't have a local backup of everything, I suggest you start. I would additionally put important files into something like Dropbox.


----------



## LeoTWFZ (Aug 28, 2011)

evrything Above Has already been Told to me.. Why is evryone Repating? Plz Read >.>


----------



## Xenke (Aug 28, 2011)

LeoTWFZ said:


> evrything Above Has already been Told to me.. Why is evryone Repating? Plz Read >.>



Can't read, I don't think you're speaking English.


----------



## LeoTWFZ (Aug 28, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Can't read, I don't think you're speaking English.



^ furries.


----------



## Aden (Aug 28, 2011)

LeoTWFZ said:


> evrything Above Has already been Told to me.. Why is evryone Repating? Plz Read >.>



What's with the random capitalization, anyway


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 28, 2011)

LeoTWFZ said:


> ^ furries.



Would you mind to explain yourself?


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 28, 2011)

LeoTWFZ said:


> ^ furries.



What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> It says when you join up that FA is not a storage site. If you want to keep your art you should already have backups elsewhere.


Tell that to Zaush heeheee


----------



## MitchZer0 (Aug 28, 2011)

LeoTWFZ said:


> evrything Above Has already been Told to me.. Why is evryone Repating? Plz Read >.>


What's this action of repating, is it some kind of stimulating act I'm not aware of?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 28, 2011)

If you need an image storage site, try imgur or picasa. But yeah always have a backup of all the pics that you really like.


----------



## Cloudchaser (Aug 28, 2011)

The thing I wonder about such attacks is why do they do it to start with?  What could they possibly have to gain from doing so?  Whether it's vandalism for fun, revenge, they think it's funny (fact is, it isn't) or whatever, I can't even think of where to get started on why that's not a reason for DDoSing FA.

I'm all for interrogating the hell out of such people to the point of forcing them to tell the real reason why they do it, to hell with "...nor shall be compelled in any criminal case to be a witness against himself..."


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 28, 2011)

I kinda' think we're done here.


----------

